
Fifth Generation Computer - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifth_generation_computer
======
mc32
This has been discussed several times before; most recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20569098](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20569098)

~~~
tosh
thanks for the pointer!

------
lidHanteyk
We still talk about video game consoles (which I can't help but notice are
predominantly sold, to this day, by Japanese manufacturers and designers) as
being issued in generations, too.

